# Tattoo Removal



## aschaeve (Apr 7, 2010)

Wondering what cpt code would be use for tattoo removal?  I have a physician that removed a tattoo by Alex TriVantage laser.

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 7, 2010)

Since it's removed via laser, I think you may need to report an unlisted code.  15783 is a non-laser method.  In the past, I have seen recommendations for 96999 and 17999.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Apr 13, 2010)

This would be cosmetic....correct?


----------



## aschaeve (Apr 16, 2010)

yes, it would be cosmetic.

Alicia, CPC


----------

